# screen print water bottles



## midge (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi,
I know this is t/shirt forum but as I am very new to this I wonder if someone can point me in the right direction. I am in Perth Australia, I have tried searching on the net to no avail, I would like to know the process of printing on plastic water bottles and what equipment is needed  
kind regards midge


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

we pad print them


----------



## scottaddy (Nov 6, 2009)

what is pad printing???????


----------



## Dead Wrong (Aug 2, 2009)

I know you said plastic bottles, but if you use the aluminum sig type bottles sublimation works.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

scottaddy said:


> what is pad printing???????


 just google images pad printers.


----------



## AuroraAlegre (May 27, 2021)

XYLisa said:


> we pad print them


can i ask what specific type of paints i need to purchase so i can padprint on plastic bottles?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Are these disposable bottles or reusable? 

If you are pad printing you will use a standard ink that is used in either direct (pad) or offset printing. Normally, if you buy a pad printer you can buy the ink from the same vendor.


----------



## printingink (Jul 11, 2021)

roller printer


----------

